# Ireland: Ongoing Request with II



## Quiet Pine (Aug 15, 2012)

I have an ongoing request for three TS in Ireland for May 2-August 29, 2013. Today I got a call from II saying that it's a year out, nothing is available, we have little chance of getting this exchange unless we extend our dates. I hoped that the exchange would fill after January, when owners paid the MF and deposited their weeks. Are other TUGgers getting II calls with suggestions to better their chances of fulfilling exchanges? Any opinions on how I should handle this?


----------



## radmoo (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't have experience with Ireland exchange but we own Marriott week and EOY at Royal Haciendas, and have II account.  We decided to try 2 back to back weeks in Mexico so I deposited Mariott CV week and put in request for additional Royal week.  As those weeks are fixed, our options were pretty limited.  Got offer from II but it wasn't really what I wanted so declined that one.  Then got call from II offering a second tier resort, with  caveat that since we were limited as to time, we shouldn't count on request coming through.  Two days later the EXACT week I had requested appeared in my INBOX.  Guess what I am trying to say is that perhaps II wants to pawn off less requested options and that is why they might tell you that your request doesn't stand chance of being fulfilled.  If it were me, I'd hold out.

FYI, our Mexico vacation is scheduled for Feb -Mar 2013.  I placed request late May??? and had my week secured mid-June


----------



## Quiet Pine (Aug 16, 2012)

radmoo said:


> If it were me, I'd hold out.



Thank you, that's what I'll do. If nothing has come through by January, maybe I'll repost in Exchanging to see what others have experienced with II.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 16, 2012)

Quiet Pine said:


> I have an ongoing request for three TS in Ireland for May 2-August 29, 2013. Today I got a call from II saying that it's a year out, nothing is available, we have little chance of getting this exchange unless we extend our dates. I hoped that the exchange would fill after January, when owners paid the MF and deposited their weeks. Are other TUGgers getting II calls with suggestions to better their chances of fulfilling exchanges? Any opinions on how I should handle this?



Unless you tell II to put a note in your file not to call you, they will continue to do so and try to get you to change your dates and/or locations.  Hang in there.  I've received every trade I ever requested with II - some just take longer than others.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 17, 2012)

You might also try a request with www.daelive.com

I put in a request with DAE a couple of years ago specifically for Seasons at Knocktopher Abbey, and after a few weeks they came back with an offer for any week 2BR at that resort in April, May, or June.  A late July 1BR week at that resort sat on line for weeks before it was taken this year.  Knocktopher Abbey is a great resort and welll located, and if I go back to Ireland with timeshare, that is likely where I would go.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Aug 18, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> You might also try a request with www.daelive.com



Thanks for the suggestion. I've told both Starwood & II that my lockoff is split and deposited with II. I'll find the procedure to undo the deposit, then decide if I want to try DAE. I did check the website and was startled to see the fees involved for Knocktopher: _Refundable security deposit of £50 to pay on arrival. Utility Fee - £42 (VAT inclusive) for 1, 2 & 3 bed unit & £30 (VAT inclusive) for studio units._


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2012)

In 2012 there were several units available for most weeks in May and early June in Ireland through Interval. Problem was that they did not appear until around the 59 day flex period or less.  Although I have no proof, I got the feeling that it was developer/manager deposits instead of owner deposits. Most were East Clare Golf Holiday Village and maybe Killarnay Country Club.  There were also a few  Knocktopher deposits during the May/June 2012 time in II but I think they were all sleeps 2 units.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 19, 2012)

Quiet Pine said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I've told both Starwood & II that my lockoff is split and deposited with II. I'll find the procedure to undo the deposit, then decide if I want to try DAE. I did check the website and was startled to see the fees involved for Knocktopher: _Refundable security deposit of £50 to pay on arrival. Utility Fee - £42 (VAT inclusive) for 1, 2 & 3 bed unit & £30 (VAT inclusive) for studio units._



DAE also gets some other timeshare resorts in Ireland, as well as non-timeshare vacation cottages and condos.  My brother used them for a trade into a non-timeshare vacation condo in County Kerry a few years ago.

DAE uses a ''request first'' system like II where you do not have to make a deposit in order to put in a request.


----------

